# My wonderful co-worker - the kindness of others



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have got to tell you all about my most wonderful co-worker. His name is Gene and he will be retiring next month, we will all miss him, a lot.

Gene is 71 years old, is a former Capitan for United Airlines. His is very good looking as well as being a pure gentleman. His wife is just as wonderful and beautiful.

So here is the story of what Gene did for me today that almost had me in tears. I think only a person who knows about hand work would truely understand how beautiful his work actually is.

Gene and his wife, Gloria are auction goers. I have told them to let me know if they find or hear about any spinning wheels or looms at any of the auctions. Gene knows about the loom I have and that I have been trying to piece together parts for it. He has actually given me some ideas. The part I have had a real problem with is the cotter pin thing that goes through the eye screws in the peddles that holds the cords for the shafts. I know I can order them from LeClerc but this shouldn't be that difficult. I went to our local farm store and looked at their cotter pins in the tractor parts area, Nothing long enough. When I had to go and get my son the other weekend I went to the farm store there, they usually have better and more stuff. I got lucky. They had cotter pins that were 4 long and that was long enough. The only problem was that they didnt have much of a ring on the end of them. It would be difficult to pull them out when I needed to. They also had both the top and bottom leg of the pin the same length. I could see that this would be a problem pulling them out and putting them back in. On Wednesday I took these pins to work and asked Gene if he thought he might be able to fix them for me. I took a picture of what they were used for and what the real thing looked like. I know Gene is a real handyman at heart. When he left yesterday he said he would take a look at them this weekend. I thanked him and didn't thik much more of it.

So I was sitting at my desk at work and down the hall come Gene and his wife. I figured they had come to town to go to a movie. So we start chatting. Then Gene pulls out this beautiful shiny cotter pin that was an absolute exact copy of the one in the book. I couldn't believe how really gorgous this was and I couldn't believe this was the same piece of metal that I had given him to work with. That one was dull and nondescript. Well according to Gloria he had got up early and told her he was going to the shop and apparently he didn't come back for hours and hours. She says she had no idea what he was doing until he came back to the house and told her that they had to go to town to give this to me and make sure this was right. Now Gene and Gloria live 20 miles out of town. They drove all the way in to give this to me for my approval plus Gloria brought a big pan of chocolate cake she had made for us. Didn't I tell you these were they most wonderful people?

I seriously had tears in my eyes when Gene presented me with this piece. So I just got home not to long ago and tried it and it fits so well you would have thought he had the loom there to custom fit it. I am so floored by this I cant tell you all.

I think maybe my first weaving on this loom will be a gift to them. Now to hone my skills on my other looms first.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow. Just....wow.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sometimes..........it's great to have "people" 

hoggie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

How nice!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

He must think a great deal of you, Marchwind  that's a lovely gift.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ann I was thinking the same thing but then I wonder why or for what :shrug: Now I'm sounding like Hoggie  

I do know that when he was asked his opinion about the 3 of us trying for this Sup. position (we are sort of in training now) he immediately told my boss that hands down I was the one, he doesn't know I know that though. Gene and Gloria are very special people, obviously.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

When you find that people you respect also hold you in high regard, it really makes you want to be worthy of their approval, doesn't it? 

Meg


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, Meg, it does! Might be why some of us newbies are shy around you impressive ladies.


:bow: We're not worthy! We're not worthy! :bow:

*giggle*


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I'm just being hormonal but, I just tear up every time I think of how much of his time he spent making that pin for me and how absolutely beautiful his work is. And that I have no doubt that when I go to work on Wednesday he will present me with three more. How on Earth do you thank someone like that? I suppose you make sure you get a lot of use out of the think and let them know you do.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

He knows how much you appreciate his work and I'll bet he is thrilled to do this for you since he's retiring soon and presumably won't see you often. They sound like very special people and what a wonderful story about giving, including you giving him the opportunity to do something for you.

Excellent thought there Meg!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's so wonderful to have beautiful people in our lives.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

Since he works with his hands I bet he's just as thrilled to give a piece of his work to someone who truly appreciates it as we are when we give something of ours to someone who will love it.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Marchwind, they are wonderful friends! Treasure them.


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! What a dear gentleman!
I just love the thought and time that goes into a special gift like that!

Can you imagine what it must have been like years ago, when most of the "neighbors" helped each other with their special skills?

You must truly think well of him, and they of you, to have this sort of bond, and respect!


----------

